# Sexing Geese



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well here is the answer and it should work on your dead birds as well.

Hey Leo-
Sexing geese is kind of tough to learn on your own. It helps to have
someone show you. Males have a penis-like structure which is white, and
males too young to breed have a smaller one, so for males, you can
actually age them by finding the penis. Females will lack the penis and
they actually have a small ****-like bump that may be flesh colored or
black.

So, the way you do it, is hold the bird with its breast toward you and
its head hanging down. Then place each of your palms against its
drumsticks. Then use your pointer fingers to bend its tail really hard
back against its spine. This will expose, well I guess no easy way to
say it, but its *******. Then you use your thumbs to spread it open.
Hopefully this will allow you a peek inside. The adult males are a bit
tougher to expose. I looked for a webpage to point you to, but I
couldn't find any with pictures. Let me know if that makes sense.


----------

